# I wonder....



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder if he misses not seeing his kids everyday.
I wonder if he misses his family, his home, his pets, his life.
I wonder if he feels that he made a mistake, but is too proud to admit it.
I wonder if he'll really go through with it

Meanwhile, 11 months later I'm still as broken hearted as the day he said he wanted a divorce. I still have anxiety and wonder if I'll make it through. I wonder if I'll be able to stay in my home. I wonder if God can hear me.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

justabovewater said:


> I wonder if he misses not seeing his kids everyday.
> I wonder if he misses his family, his home, his pets, his life.
> I wonder if he feels that he made a mistake, but is too proud to admit it.
> I wonder if he'll really go through with it
> ...


This all breaks my heart.

(((Hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder all of those things too. I think we all do. 

{{HUGS}} to you.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I wonder about a lot of that too, except the pets part .. she openingly tells me all time when she comes over to get the kids how much she misses the dog and cat. :smthumbup:


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I have thought the same.
Does he miss our sweet lab we had over 10 years (I do since I had to re-home her)?

Does he miss his son and daughter in law?

And does it even bother him that he hasn't even seen his only granddaughter yet (she just turned 3 months)?


----------

